# Ghost Hand & Stickers



## BelGarion (Feb 26, 2010)

First, thank you all for your advice. I ordered a Ghost Hand today, probably get an FII as well eventually for comparison sakes. But, to the meat of the matter.

I noticed the Ghost Hand has white stickers on a white cube. Kinda bugs me a little, should be black stickers on the white face of a white cube. But I can get stickers from Cube Smith. But with the rounded edges... How difficult will it be to replace the stickers on a Ghost Hand cube? I'm sure I'll have to trim the edges down with an exacto or something but never having done it I wanted to get an idea if I should or not and if so any good advice for doing it? Thanks all!


----------



## RyanO (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't like using cubesmith stickers for ghost hands or F cubes. There are websites where you can buy slightly smaller stickers that fit F cubes much nicer. I'll post a link later when I'm not feeling so lazy.


----------



## DaBear (Feb 26, 2010)

yea, cubesmith tiles are a little large for the F II and seeing as how theyre the same size as the stickers you'd have to mod them to get a perfect fit....im probably going to just sand down the edges of the tiles to get them to fit


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 26, 2010)

cubesmith stickers are fine, i have seen them on a FII before but tiles wont work as they are solid and stick out over the edges.


----------



## BelGarion (Feb 26, 2010)

Alrighty, I'll await for your link. Thanks! 



RyanO said:


> I don't like using cubesmith stickers for ghost hands or F cubes. There are websites where you can buy slightly smaller stickers that fit F cubes much nicer. I'll post a link later when I'm not feeling so lazy.


----------



## Toad (Feb 26, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> cubesmith stickers are fine, i have seen them on a FII before but tiles wont work as they are solid and stick out over the edges.



This ^

I use CS stickers on all my cubes and on my F-II they're perfect. They chip slightly quicker than my type As but that is expected. The slight diminishing of them is still worth it for the superior sticker quality & colours in my opinion.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Feb 26, 2010)

I ordered a ghost hand cube from popbuying.com a week or so ago. I also purchased tiles for it on cubesmith.com... I apologize ahead of time if this question has already been answered, but will my tiles fit on the ghost hand cube? Thanks for any help!


----------



## (X) (Feb 26, 2010)

CUB3R01 said:


> I ordered a ghost hand cube from popbuying.com a week or so ago. I also purchased tiles for it on cubesmith.com... I apologize ahead of time if this question has already been answered, but will my tiles fit on the ghost hand cube? Thanks for any help!



Yes they will


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 26, 2010)

CUB3R01 said:


> I ordered a ghost hand cube from popbuying.com a week or so ago. I also purchased tiles for it on cubesmith.com... I apologize ahead of time if this question has already been answered, but will my tiles fit on the ghost hand cube? Thanks for any help!





andyt1992 said:


> cubesmith stickers are fine, i have seen them on a FII before *but tiles wont work as they are solid and stick out over the edges.*


this


----------



## CUB3R01 (Feb 26, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> CUB3R01 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a ghost hand cube from popbuying.com a week or so ago. I also purchased tiles for it on cubesmith.com... I apologize ahead of time if this question has already been answered, but will my tiles fit on the ghost hand cube? Thanks for any help!
> ...


But the Ghost Hand isn't an FII is it? What you're saying contradicts with what (X) said... Do tiles work on the Ghost Hand Cube?? Sorry but im confused.


----------



## (X) (Feb 26, 2010)

CUB3R01 said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > CUB3R01 said:
> ...



In contrast with andy1992 I'm using a ghost hand with cubesmith tiles as my main speedcube.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 26, 2010)

Cubesmith stickers are horrible to the F II (I believe the Ghosthand is very similar) that I have. The edge caps have bumps on the edges of the caps, so the sticker is partially lifted. My stickers were ruined in about two hours of heavy solving.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 26, 2010)

in contrast with (x) i dont have a ghosthand i was saying about FII best idea is to measure the flat of the cubie (between both curves of the cubie) then check on cubesmith and see if the tile will overlap with the curved edge of the cubie or not.


----------



## (X) (Feb 26, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> in contrast with (x) i dont have a ghosthand i was saying about FII best idea is to measure the flat of the cubie (between both curves of the cubie) then check on cubesmith and see if the tile will overlap with the curved edge of the cubie or not.


anyway I use a GH with tiles, so he doesn't have to measure anything.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 26, 2010)

I used 4x4x4 stickers on my FII, looks great to me.


----------



## Edward (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a Ghost hand with cubesmith stickers. Its fine...

I've probably been ninja'd. I don't feel like reading through the thread >:d.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 26, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> I used 4x4x4 stickers on my FII, looks great to me.



I never thought about that. The thing is, 9 4x4 stickers for each 3x3 cube, which means I can't resticker my miniC as well, I'll have to buy 2 sets of 4x4 stickers.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Zarxrax said:
> 
> 
> > I used 4x4x4 stickers on my FII, looks great to me.
> ...



But, with 2 sets, you will have enough left over for a 3rd cube.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 27, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Zarxrax said:
> ...



Good point. But I also want a set for my future miniQJ, so that makes 3 for me...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 27, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> CUB3R01 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a ghost hand cube from popbuying.com a week or so ago. I also purchased tiles for it on cubesmith.com... I apologize ahead of time if this question has already been answered, but will my tiles fit on the ghost hand cube? Thanks for any help!
> ...



this.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 27, 2010)

(X) said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > in contrast with (x) i dont have a ghosthand i was saying about FII best idea is to measure the flat of the cubie (between both curves of the cubie) then check on cubesmith and see if the tile will overlap with the curved edge of the cubie or not.
> ...



But he also might want to double check, why not whats he got to lose by checking, if anything he'll gain piece of mind.

@Zarxrax - I've thought about that before but im not a tiles man anymore


----------



## olivier131 (Feb 27, 2010)

Perhaps a little help : usually, cube4you stickers (15mm) are smaller than cubesmith stickers (16mm)


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 27, 2010)

olivier131 said:


> Perhaps a little help : usually, cube4you stickers (15mm) are smaller than cubesmith stickers (16mm)



Yeah but they are horrible quality.


----------



## olivier131 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't know about the quality because they're new.
In the link, you can see that the price is 1.99 instead of 0.99, and it's writtent "Vinyl". So...
Anybody have theses new cube4you stickers ?


----------



## csharsha (Feb 27, 2010)

How about...Since you have already ordered both the cube and the tiles, 
wait till they arrive and see if they fit. 
Because you can't do anything now that you have already ordered them. 
So just wait patiently lol


----------



## Stefan (Feb 27, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> olivier131 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps a little help : usually, cube4you stickers (15mm) are smaller than cubesmith stickers (16mm)
> ...



Quote from that exact page: *"It's Vinyl , made by Cubesmith."*


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a black ghosthand 3x3x3 with CubeSmith tiles - a very good combination in my opinion - my main OH cube. 

The roundedness of the cubies doesn't seem to matter. The original ghosthand orange and red were way too similar in my opinion. The stickers were very easy to remove.


----------



## AlphaCuber (Jul 25, 2010)

I am pretty new to cubing. I just bought a Ghost Hand II from the Cube Depot. Was it a good buuy?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 25, 2010)

AlphaCuber said:


> I am pretty new to cubing. I just bought a Ghost Hand II from the Cube Depot. Was it a good buuy?



An F-II or a GuHong would be a better buy.


----------



## Cubing321 (Jul 25, 2010)

AlphaCuber said:


> I am pretty new to cubing. I just bought a Ghost Hand II from the Cube Depot. Was it a good buuy?


Yes


----------



## AlphaCuber (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks, PuzzleMaster, Cubing321, I will look at the recommended cubes. What is the difference between a FII and a Ghost Hand II?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 25, 2010)

AlphaCuber said:


> Thanks, PuzzleMaster, Cubing321, I will look at the recommended cubes. What is the difference between a FII and a Ghost Hand II?



An F-II is just better lol.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jul 25, 2010)

AlphaCuber said:


> Thanks, PuzzleMaster, Cubing321, I will look at the recommended cubes. What is the difference between a FII and a Ghost Hand II?


 Ghost Hand II is a little faster but locks up a lot more, F-II is a little slower (but still extremely fast) but locks up less.

But the Ghost Hand logo looks cooler


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 25, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> AlphaCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, PuzzleMaster, Cubing321, I will look at the recommended cubes. What is the difference between a FII and a Ghost Hand II?
> ...



You forgot to mention that the AV and the F-II are the 2 best cubes out on the market at the moment.


----------



## taiga (Jul 25, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> AvidCuber said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaCuber said:
> ...



What about Dayan GuHong?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 25, 2010)

taiga said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > AvidCuber said:
> ...



Personally I feel that that is one of them too. Only thing is that that's my personal opinion and it hasn't been out long enough for it to be considered that. In any case...I'm selling GuHong's and F-II's .


----------

